# Barbara Meier and Klemens Hallmann - marry in Venice, 01.06.2019 (263x) Update 2



## Bowes (1 Juni 2019)

*Barbara Meier - and Klemens Hallmann marry in Venice, 01.06.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## dingsbums (2 Juni 2019)

*AW: Barbara Meier - and Klemens Hallmann marry in Venice, 01.06.2019 (39x)*

hat sie doch tatsächlich ein paar deppen mit regenschirmen abgestellt damit sie die Fotos exklusiv an irgend ein klatsch-blatt verticken kann. peinlich.


----------



## Bowes (2 Juni 2019)

*Barbara Meier and Klemens Hallmann - marry in Venice, 01.06.2019 (167x) Update*

*Barbara Meier and Klemens Hallmann's - wedding in Venice, 01.06.2019 (128x)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Bowes (2 Juni 2019)

*Barbara Meier and Klemens Hallmann - marry in Venice, 01.06.2019 (96x)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## PoAss (3 Juni 2019)

Nice Greetings


----------



## Refiks90 (8 Aug. 2019)

Nett danke


----------



## bimbambobu (14 Sep. 2019)

naja , sehr interessant


----------



## glutabest (15 Sep. 2019)

kannte sie gar nicht mehr hahaha


----------

